# Rebuild day



## Gazzacpt (11/1/15)

Today was rebuild day in the Gazza household.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Arthster (11/1/15)

Very nice coiling there @Gazzacpt, your coil looks nice and toit.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Necris (11/1/15)

did a mini rebuild day myself,prepped the trident,aqua and 3d dripper for tomorrow's travels.
Finally on the way home again,have been on travel rations since wednesday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapingSquid (11/1/15)

@Gazzacpt , looks awesome! Can I ask, what RDA/RTA (guessing more RTA with the channels) is that (second image)? Looks like a dream to build on!

Edit: RTA, haha, still new to rebuilding...so many acronyms...thanks @Necris

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Necris (11/1/15)

jl10101 said:


> @Gazzacpt , looks awesome! Can I ask, what RDA/RBA (guessing more RBA with the channels) is that (second image)? Looks like a dream to build on!


Actually think its and RTA,looks like an aqua to me,in my experience,not the easiest to build,but great once built

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/1/15)

jl10101 said:


> @Gazzacpt , looks awesome! Can I ask, what RDA/RTA (guessing more RTA with the channels) is that (second image)? Looks like a dream to build on!
> 
> Edit: RTA, haha, still new to rebuilding...so many acronyms...thanks @Necris


Its an Aqua. Fantastic little tank. Not so much fun to build on and get wicking right but once you get the knack its lovely.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/1/15)

Way to go @Gazzacpt 

Its nice to just do as much as one can when all the tools are out and the toilet paper is rolling...

I like the look of that RM2 coil. Looks super.
I count 8 wraps. 
If you don't mind sharing the wire gauge and ID? What resistance is it? And is that Rayon?
What juice do you use it for?


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/1/15)

Silver said:


> Way to go @Gazzacpt
> 
> Its nice to just do as much as one can when all the tools are out and the toilet paper is rolling...
> 
> ...



Hi @Silver

1.5mm ID, 8 wrap, 26g. Didn't even measure the resistance it looked right and fired nicely so it was good to go. I'm guessing between 0.7-0.9 ohms. Got some raspberry custard from our anonymous mixologist in there. Its a nice relaxed flavourfull vape.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (12/1/15)

i see why you are the coil champ @Gazzacpt 
Those are darn neat looking coils. Especially like how nicely those dual coils light up together.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (12/1/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> Today was rebuild day in the Gazza household.



Great builds and pics man


----------

